# My study space.



## zombiesniper (Dec 11, 2020)

Or as it should be known as. My former photo studio, or at least one side of it.


----------



## PJM (Dec 12, 2020)

Way too many math equations on that screen.


----------



## terri (Dec 12, 2020)

Agreed.   It looks like such a cozy setup, but all of the icky stuff onscreen makes me chilly.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 13, 2020)

Looks to be some very serious studies, indeed.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 13, 2020)

Not quite as messy as my computer room.


----------



## Winona (Dec 13, 2020)

At least you have one....


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 14, 2020)

If that's a formula to make peanut butter I like it.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 14, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> If that's a formula to make peanut butter I like it.




Oh, for heavens sake!!!! Anyone can see it's for cheesecake.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you all for the laughs.

I'm no longer using the space for studying. I've moved and work days in the plant compound and study evenings for the next days tests.

P.S. they're radiation calculations but might make a good cake if anyone's wiling to try.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 15, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you all for the laughs.
> 
> I'm no longer using the space for studying. I've moved and work days in the plant compound and study evenings for the next days tests.
> 
> P.S. they're radiation calculations but might make a good cake if anyone's wiling to try.



I always bake my cakes @ 350° until 50,000 rads per hour. I like my cakes glowing.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 17, 2020)

Makes for a festive meal.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 17, 2020)

So I only have one exam left to do on Monday then I'm off to OJT for a bit in the new year to get my letter of qualification. I have between now and Monday to study then I can relax.

I may even unpack the camera this weekend.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 17, 2020)

GL on the exam!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 17, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Winona (Dec 18, 2020)

I thought that was a joke! People really study and understand stuff like that! Good luck! I would be running the other way.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 19, 2020)

Lol. Thank you.


----------

